# What kind of fish do I have?



## tje31483 (Oct 6, 2012)

I have had these fish for a few months with no idea what kind they are. Pet smart has told me they are cichlids... Not sure what kind. Anyone?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

without pics wouldn't even attempt to guess.


----------

